# Il mistero Witsel



## juventino (22 Luglio 2016)

Questo giocatore rappresenta uno dei più grandi misteri del calcio. Un centrocampista discreto, ma strapompato inspiegabilmente dai media: fateci caso, viene accostato praticamente a tutte le squadre che cercano un centrocampista senza che nessuna effettivamente affondi il colpi nonostante il prezzo ormai decisamente contenuto (si parla di 15-18 milioni ormai). La domanda è lecita: cosa c'è sotto? Di che giocatore stiamo parlando? La mia impressione è che chi lo prenderà si ritroverà un paccone clamoroso.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Luglio 2016)

Evidentemente ha un buon procuratore


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore rappresenta uno dei più grandi misteri del calcio. Un centrocampista discreto, ma strapompato inspiegabilmente dai media: fateci caso, viene accostato praticamente a tutte le squadre che cercano un centrocampista senza che nessuna effettivamente affondi il colpi nonostante il prezzo ormai decisamente contenuto (si parla di 15-18 milioni ormai). La domanda è lecita: cosa c'è sotto? Di che giocatore stiamo parlando? La mia impressione è che chi lo prenderà si ritroverà un paccone clamoroso.



Sarà per la capigliatura (non scherzo)


----------



## rossovero (22 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Evidentemente ha un buon procuratore



Come gli assistiti di Raiola, del resto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2016)

Perché non sa fare niente di particolare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore rappresenta uno dei più grandi misteri del calcio. Un centrocampista discreto, ma strapompato inspiegabilmente dai media: fateci caso, viene accostato praticamente a tutte le squadre che cercano un centrocampista senza che nessuna effettivamente affondi il colpi nonostante il prezzo ormai decisamente contenuto (si parla di 15-18 milioni ormai). La domanda è lecita: cosa c'è sotto? Di che giocatore stiamo parlando? La mia impressione è che chi lo prenderà si ritroverà un paccone clamoroso.



Che i giornalisti magari imbeccati dai procuratori inventino trattative è la norma, finora nessuno lo ha mai trattato, al massimo come da prassi c'è stata qualche richiesta d'informazioni sulla situazione contrattuale.

Il giocatore più che altro mi sembra che sia stato molto pompato qui sul forum, come molti giocatori esteri,
Io l'ho visto giocare sempre in nazionale, non è un pippone assoluto ma di certo non è uno di quelli elementi che ti cambiano il centrocampo, soprattutto se si parte da una situazione disperata come la nostra.

Io mi sono fatto l'idea che come caratteristiche pressapoco è un incrocio fra il nostro Montolivo, con gli stessi ritmi compassati ma più forza fisica e un Hamsik come pulizia di gioco, cioè tocchi di palla poco vistosi, ma sempre rapidi e intelligenti, però non possiede i colpi dello Slovacco, sia nell'assist che sotto porta, in pratica è un giocatore utile per gli equilibri, pulito ma và inserito in un centrocampo molto dinamico e già con tanta qualità.
Di certo non sarebbe ciò che occorre a noi, al massimo sarebbe un leggero upgrade rispetto a Montolivo,
mentre nella Juve già quasi tutti i centrocampisti che possiede gli sono superiori.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2016)

E' un buonissimo giocatore ma i suoi costi sono stati drogati dal mercato russo, ergo finchè non avrà prezzi "normali" tutti lo vogliono ma nessuno se lo piglia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2016)

Giocatore normalissimo, non lo comprerei mai.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Luglio 2016)

Piuttosto che lui mi tengo Montolivo. E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che i giornalisti magari imbeccati dai procuratori inventino trattative è la norma, finora nessuno lo ha mai trattato, al massimo come da prassi c'è stata qualche richiesta d'informazioni sulla situazione contrattuale.
> 
> Il giocatore più che altro mi sembra che sia stato molto pompato qui sul forum, come molti giocatori esteri,
> Io l'ho visto giocare sempre in nazionale, non è un pippone assoluto ma di certo non è uno di quelli elementi che ti cambiano il centrocampo, soprattutto se si parte da una situazione disperata come la nostra.
> ...



Concordo
Mi ha molto deluso agli ultimi europei...giocatore pulito ed ordinato ma mai che faccia una giocata sopra la media...
Ci penserei molto bene prima d'investire su di lui...gli preferirei sicuramente Moussa Sissoko...più rozzo rispetto al Belga...ma in grado di cambiare la partita con giocate ''lampo''


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Luglio 2016)

Intanto Lucescu afferma che Witsel è un giocatore da Inter.

E' la conferma che il belga è più vicino all'essere scarso che campione.


----------

